# Java 5 in 21 Tagen



## Guest (18. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin total neu im Java-Geschäft. Möchte mir neben meinen Hardware-Kenntnissen im Computerbereich noch eine Programmiersprache aneignen. Natürlich sollten sich dazu auch die Kosten in Grenzen halten.

Ich möchte mein Selbststudium mit einem Buch beginnen.

Ich bin nun auf das Buch "Java 5 in 21 Tagen" gestossen, was allerdings vom Preis her nicht gerade schlampig ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Buch gemacht? Ist es für einen totalen Programmieranfänger geeignet.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps im Voraus

Grüsse Markus


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2005)

Wie wäre es mit umsonst?

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/index.htm
http://www.galileopro.de/openbook/javainsel4/galileocomputing_javainsel4.zip


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2005)

Hi,

die kenn ich schon. Bin aber nicht gerade so der fan von ebooks. Ich sitze wegen meiner Arbeit schon den ganzen Tag vor dem PC, da möchte ich wenigstens nicht noch in meiner Freizeit ganz angestrengt nach der Arbeit in das Ding glotzen. Da ist mir ein Buch aus Papier ganz ehrlich lieber.

Ich kenn auch das Javabuch. Inhaltlich wirklich gut..aber ausdrucken möchte ich das auch nicht.

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Buchtipps für absoulte Anfänger?


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2005)

Du kannst das obige Buch auch kaufen 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/757?GPP=opjiV


----------



## sisko78 (18. Jul 2005)

Das Javabuch gibts auch zu kaufen, allerdings auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen
www.javabuch.de


----------



## The_S (18. Jul 2005)

Also ich hab Java 2 in 21 Tagen gelsen, war für totale Noobs. Dann wird deines net arg viel anders aufgebaut sein


----------



## gast (2. Sep 2005)

also ich bearbeite grad "java2 in 21 tagen"  

und ich würd mals agen es ist nicht der oberhammer aber es ist für den anfang so gut das man einen überblick hat ... aber ich empfehle trotzdem noch ein kompendium, ich hab das ISBN: 3898641570, oder sowas, da ich finde diversekleinihkeiten werden nicht wirklich gezeigt und sei es nur eine eingabe im konsolenfenster zu machen  auchw enn das etwas nebensächlich erscheint bei heutiger fenstertechnik ...

aber es ist viel einprägsamer die ganzen strukturen ohne den grafikkram zu verstehen ...

Übrigens kann ich nur mal empfehlen bei der städtischen bibliothek vorbei zu schaun da kann man auch gute bücher finden vielelicht sogar das ... spart viel geld und ärger wenn es einem doch nicht gefällt ...


----------



## lin (2. Sep 2005)

"java2 in 21 tagen" hab ich auch gelesen, ich denke mal es ist ok für den Einstieg. Hatte mir zuvor ein billigeres Einsteigerbuch gepostet, und das war wirklich übel. Die Aufteilung in 21 Tage verleiht dem ganzen auch ein bisschen Struktur, und du siehst, dass du vorwärts kommst... Also ich kanns empfehlen. Und so viel Geld ists auch wieder nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich ja um Bildung handelt. Ich würde es eher ne Investition in die Zukunft nennen


----------



## MPW (31. Okt 2005)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich bearbeite grad "java2 in 21 tagen"



Hm, ist das nicht ein bisschen alt, oder verwechsle ich da jetzt was?
Weil ich meine, da war swing doch noch nichtmals standartmäßig integriert....


----------



## The_S (1. Nov 2005)

Doch, ich hab auch mit dem Buch gelernt. War ganz sicher Swing mit drin.


----------



## MPW (1. Nov 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, ich hab auch mit dem Buch gelernt. War ganz sicher Swing mit drin.


Drin schon, aber der Author erzählt immer noch, es sei ein zusätzliches Package!

Das Buch ist schon gut, nur ein bisschen überholt, ist halt meine Meinung


----------



## lin (1. Nov 2005)

zusätzliches Package, hm...? nö, in der Version von "Java2 in 21Tagen" die ich hab spricht er nicht von nem zusätzlichen Package. 
Aber das dass Buch überholt ist, stimmt natürlich. Deshalb fragt der Gast ja auch nach Erfahrungsberichten über java 5 in 21 days... mit welchen ich leider nicht dienen kann :-(


----------



## MPW (1. Nov 2005)

Okay, wir hatten beide Recht, zu 1.1 ist's separat, bei 1.2 integriert:



			
				Java-in-21-Tagen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Swing ist auch als separates Add-On für Java 1.1 verfügbar. Wenn Sie ein Applet oder eine Applikation mit dem JDK 1.1 anstelle des JDK 1.2 schreiben, dann können Sie die Swing-Klassen verwenden, indem Sie sich die 1.1-kompatible Version der Java Foundation Classes von JavaSoft herunterladen. Momentan stehen diese auf der folgenden Seite zur Verfügung:
> 
> http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/
> 
> Da Swing in Java 1.2 vollständig integriert wurde, müssen Sie Swing nicht extra herunterladen, wenn Sie diese Version des JDK verwenden.


----------



## lin (1. Nov 2005)

cool 

back2topic: unter amazon hats ja die Kunden-Rezensionen:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827268931/302-3979612-7722405
(unten auf der Seite). Naja, daran sieht man wohl, wie unterschiedl. die Meinungen über ein Buch sein können, 1mal 1 Stern und 2mal 5Sterne, lol!


----------

